# No free shipping on EU orders over £100?



## pump

No free shipping on orders over £100 for European orders as advertised in your black friday e.mail?

I had to send it to a freight forwarding company in the UK or would have had to pay 15£ (ORDER NO. SO14434)


----------



## Johnnyopolis

That was a slight teething issue... 

It should be fine now. 

(Thanks for pointing it out I appreciate it :thumb


----------

